# my cat loves to lick



## twoLs (Jul 6, 2009)

EVERYTHING!!!

if you blow in his mouth, he will lick your breath... its the funniest thing ever!! it also calms him down... so when i need to clip his nails, i scoop him up and blow in his mouth so he sits still while i clip :lol: 

i will have to take a video one day and post it... its too funny


----------



## OceanCat (Apr 25, 2009)

Haha, that sounds like our cat... that we had before. She licked everything too! :lol:


----------



## sara-satellite (Jul 19, 2009)

Buddy is licking a wal-mart bag that we just brought home from the store. With the stuff we bought still in it...He to likes to lick everything/everyone.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Jimmy used to lick us all the time! It was the only way he expressed affection really, as he wasn't usually one for snuggling up. But he used to love to give us a good old grooming - especially Partner's hairy forearms. :lol: He would pin Partner's arm down with his paws and give him a thorough wash :lol: 
But I haven't heard of that blowing in the mouth thing before.
Sounds like you've found a good way to get your cat calm.

seashell


----------

